# Kubota B6000



## TractorVern (6 mo ago)

Hi Everyone
I was wondering if anybody could but d help me I know very little about tractors so I've just bought a Kubota B6000 it had a rotovator with the tractor I can get it to work it but as the blades are they are going in anticlockwise but I need to the blades to go clockwise so is there anything I can do to get them to go in clockwise ?
Thanks
Vernon


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Vern, welcome to the forum.

Bad news: The Kubota B6000 has a counter-clockwise PTO shaft, which is opposite the common direction. It would take some major modifications to the tiller to make it turn CW. 



https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/001/2/6/1268-kubota-b6000.html



There are many counter-rotating tillers in service. In fact, I owned a Troy Bilt Super Bronco tiller that was counter- rotating. They do a good job provided you use them correctly. Why do you say you need a clockwise rotating tiller??


----------

